# Well....



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What do you say? Mike D'Antoni is really starting to annoy the hell out of me.
You've got to have more plays then the pick-n-roll. And if you give up so many layups, you deserve to lose.

The Cinderella story had to come to an end eventually. I was just hoping it wouldn't be like this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blah...that was like pulling teeth, watching it. But it sumed up our season in ways, can't play in close games, give up huge leads, nothing inside to go to when our shooting is off.


On the brightside, we get our full team back next yr and we should be damn good. He's here hoping to no injuries and Amare coming back fine or at least 75% of the player he was. 


Offseason wise, lets trade James Jones and maybe 1 or both our picks for something useful? 

Hopefully, we extend Diaw asap.


----------



## MAVSMANIAC (May 24, 2006)

Great Series by the Suns i was scared there for a while in the 1st half...btw yall are gonna be pretty damn good next year and i think yall will be the favorites for the nba title...who knows maybe we play each other in the WC Finals again next year...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Stop trolling*

~ShuHanGuanYu


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MAVSMANIAC said:


> Great Series by the Suns i was scared there for a while in the 1st half...btw yall are gonna be pretty damn good next year and i think yall will be the favorites for the nba title...who knows maybe we play each other in the WC Finals again next year...



thanks man. I don't know about favorites though.. But yeah, if we do see each other next yr, it'll be like creating a new rivalry haha. 3 yrs in a row we would have met.


But good luck to you guys in the Finals.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Once again the end of the 3rd was the death of us. This time for good.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Sedd said:


> Once again the end of the 3rd was the death of us. This time for good.


I agree. It seemed that the Suns wore down a bit gowing into the third quarter. When the Mavs pulled to within 4 going into the fourth quarter it had a feeling of deja-vu. Even though the Mavs were still down by 4, I kept thinking, the Mavs are going to win this thing. Sure enough the Suns started to unravel in the 4th quarter and the Mavs took the lead. Josh Howard's 3-pointer which gave him 20 points for the game was the final nail in the Sun's coffin. The Mavs never lose when Josh scores 20 or more. 


-* edit by visceral: no need to show that picture. It's considered baiting. Whether it was intended or not*.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

First of all congrats to Dallas for winning the series. No doubt they are the better deeper team this year. Good luck to them in the finals, I'd rather see them win it that Miami.


Next year if Amare comes back close to what he was will be our best chance to win it. 

A starting lineup of the following players would be lethal. We'll have to see how the offseason shakes out, I'd love to add a backup point guard and another athlete through the draft.

Nash
Bell
Marion
Stoudamire
Diaw

Bench
Jones
Barbosa
Thomas (Kurt)
Two first round picks


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to see it end this way; I really thought Nash would pull a rabbit out of his hat again and win it.

Next year. This is definitely doable, especially if the Suns get a backup point guard and Amare comes back.

Nice job by Dallas. Here's hoping they can slaughter the Heat.

Very cool postgame remarks by Nash and Nowitzki. With all the lousy trash talk around the League, it's really nice to listen to two classy guys paying one another respect and courtesy. Wish more players were like that.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone who *****es about our season needs to shut up. We made it further than last year by 1 game. That's with no Amare, no Kurt, and all the other injuries. Nobody expected us to get this far. If we keep this team together, look out next year.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the reason why the suns lost was because they were tired.. they played two 7 game series on a 6-7 man roster, trying to push it to a pace as fast as possible. once amare and kurt are back, they should have a decent 8 man roster.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> the reason why the suns lost was because they were tired.. they played two 7 game series on a 6-7 man roster, trying to push it to a pace as fast as possible. once amare and kurt are back, they should have a decent 8 man roster.


I agree, although I think the reason Phoenix lost is more due to Dirk than it is fatigue. Can't take anything away from Dallas.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Once we get Amare, and makes some roster reconstructions, we will probably be championship contenders next year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Preacher said:


> I agree, although I think the reason Phoenix lost is more due to Dirk than it is fatigue. Can't take anything away from Dallas.



exactly.


----------

